# Chocolate Lovers Unite



## Alix

Ken's Chocolate Dream
Serves 12 - 15 people

Cake:

1/4 cup butter (softened)
1 1/2 cups sugar
3/4 cup cocoa and then fill to 1 1/2 cups with very hot water
1 egg beaten (just with a fork)
1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda in the cocoa measuring cup pour in 1/3 cup hot water, swish around to get all the cocoa remnants out.

Cream butter and sugar well. Pour in the cocoa liquid and stir well. Leave for a moment or two, then add beaten egg. Add the baking soda and water mixture, then add the dry ingredients. Make sure to mix thoroughly at this step to avoid any flour lumps later. Pour into a greased 10 inch springform and bake at 350 for about 40 minutes. It may need more. Leave it in for increments of 5 minutes. Check every five minutes and remove as soon as it is done. Toothpick test is not very accurate as this is a moist cake. Look for cake to bounce back when touched in center of cake instead. Allow cake to cool completely before performing next step.

Filling:

1 cup butter
1 cup icing sugar
2 tbsp cocoa
1 tbsp raspberry juice (or rum)

1 cup raspberry jam

Beat butter and icing sugar and cocoa together until very light coloured. Drizzle in raspberry juice with beaters at high speed.

Remove cake from springform sides (leave the bottom on for now) and place face down on serving plate. Using a long serrated knife cut cake in half and place top to the side. Smear about a 1/2 cup of raspberry jam on each of the inner aspects of the cake. Then smear your buttercream on the bottom half of the cake. Reassemble cake and remove springform bottom. Be careful...it is a bit slippery! Refrigerate for at least one hour.

Glaze:

2/3 cup butter
1/2 cup corn syrup
2/3 cup chocolate chips (semi sweet)

2 cups fresh raspberries 

Melt butter, syrup and chocolate in the microwave for one minute on high and whisk until glossy. Pour over chilled cake and cover well. While glaze is still workable, place fresh raspberries in concentric rings on the top of the cake. Leave about a half inch from your last ring of raspberries to the edge of the cake. Make sure you don't go too close to the edges or the raspberries will slide off the edges. Chill for at least one hour and serve. 

*You may substitute canned mandarin oranges for the fresh raspberries, but you must then use orange marmalade instead of raspberry jam and omit the raspberry juice in the buttercream.

This is my simplified version. I have done a couple of cakes where I do fancy stuff like painting chocolate on leaves and decorate the top of the cake with those. Also, feel free to use whatever chocolate you wish. I simply specify chocolate chips because most of us have them on hand. Bon Appetit!


----------



## AllenOK

Uh-oh, you did it now.  I used to have a web-page written for chocoholic recipes.  Lemme pull one up real quick 

Chocolate Decadence Fudge Cake

8.75 oz dark chocolate
1 stick + 5 T butter
¾ c raw sugar or light brown sugar
6 eggs, separated
2 c finely ground almonds
For the sauce:
1 1/3 c cream
12.25 oz dark chocolate
whipped cream and shaved or chopped chocolate to garnish

	Preheat the oven to 350°F.  Melt the chocolate and butter together, and stir until smooth.  Stir in the sugar and egg yolks, then the ground almonds.  The mixture will be very thick and sticky.  Beat the egg whites to stiff peak stage.  Stir one quarter of the egg whites into the chocolate mixture to lighten it, then carefully, add the remaining egg whites.  Stir until just combined.  Spoon into a 9 ½” springform cake pan that has been greased and the bottom lined with parchment.  Bake the cake for 1 hour.  It will not rise very much and will appear cracked and shrunken on top.  Don’t panic!  This is normal.  Cool the cake in the pan.  Carefully remove from the pan and peel off the paper when cold.  
For the sauce: place the cream and chocolate in a saucepan and stir with a wire whisk over very gentle heat, until the chocolate melts and is well combined with the cream.  Cool for 30 minutes, then spread over the top and drizzle down the sides of the cake, then chill the cake for 2 hours.  Serve in small wedges (this cake is very rich), garnished with whipped cream and shaved chocolate.


----------



## mudbug

And we are off and running - with two formidable contenders already out of the gate!

I will be back later with my entry.


----------



## marmalady

If I could humbly add this little ditty to the race - - - 

CHOCOLATE TRUFFLE CAKE

Base:	
¼ cup butter		
2T cocoa	
¼ cup light brown sugar	
2T flour
1 large egg                  
2 tsp. vanilla	
3/4cup chopped walnuts

Filling:	
1 ½ cups walnuts	
¼ cup butter	         
¼ cup honey		
1 tsp.vanilla
1cup light br.sugar 	
¼ cup heavy cream  
1tsp. vanilla		
1tsp. lemon juice

Ganache:	
1 ½ cups heavy cream		
1lb.bittersweet chocolate

Preheat oven to 350 and butter a  9 inch springform pan.
For base, melt butter and stir in cocoa powder.  Remove pan from heat and add brown sugar, stirring til dissolved.  Stir in flour, walnuts, egg, and vanilla, mix and spread batter evenly in pan.  Bake in middle of oven 10 minutes, or just til firm, and transfer to a rack in pan to cool.

For filling, arrange walnuts in one layer on top of base.  In a small pan combine butter, brown sugar, and honey, and cook over moderate heat stirring occasionally, 8-10 minutes, or til thermometer registers 280.  Remove from heat and add cream, vanilla, and lemon juice, stirring til smooth.  Cool to room temperature and pour over walnuts, spreading evenly.

For ganache, bring cream just to a boil; put chopped chocolate in a metal bowl and pour hot cream over it, stirring til smooth.  Cool to room temperature and beat with an electric mixer til it just holds soft peaks.  Spread ganache over filling and chill cake covered, at least 4 hours.  Run knife around edge of cake and remove side of pan; let cake stand at room temperature 30 minutes before serving.  Serve with raspberry coulis.


----------



## PA Baker

Oh, those sound good!  Here's another sinful treat!

Bittersweet Chocolate Cloud

1 1/3 cups sugar, divided 
3/4 cup freshly brewed coffee 
7 ounces bittersweet chocolate (62 percent) finely chopped 
2/3 cup Dutch-processed cocoa powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon brandy 
3 large eggs, separated plus 3 egg whites 
1/3 cup cake flour 
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar 
Chocolate Glaze, recipe follows

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F and position rack in the center. 
Pour 1/2 -inch water into a large roasting pan and place in oven. Butter the bottom and sides of a 9-inch springform pan. Line the bottom of the pan with a round of parchment paper, cut to fit. Butter the paper. Wrap the outside of the pan tightly with a large piece of heavy-duty aluminum foil. 

Put 1 cup of sugar and the coffee in a medium saucepan over a high heat. Bring to boil, stirring occasionally to dissolve sugar. Remove from the heat add the chocolate and return to low heat. Keep stirring over heat until the chocolate is completely melted and the mixture is smooth. Remove from the heat and whisk in the cocoa powder and salt until smooth. Add brandy. Whisk in the egg yolks until no trace of yolk is left. Transfer the mixture to a large bowl and set aside to cool for 10 minutes. Whisk the flour into the chocolate mixture. 

In the bowl of an electric mixer, beat the 6 egg whites with the cream of tartar on medium speed until soft peaks form. Gradually add the remaining 1/3 cup sugar and beat on high until peaks are almost stiff. 

Stir about 1/4 of the egg whites into chocolate mixture (no need to fold at this point). Then gently fold in the remaining whites, 1/3 at a time, until no streaks of white remain. Pour into pan and smooth top. Bake in water bath for 35 minutes, until a toothpick inserted into center of cake comes out with a few moist crumbs clinging to it. Place cake on wire rack and let cool to room temperature. Remove sides of pan and carefully invert cake onto cardboard cake round or flat plate. Chill for at least 2 hours before glazing. 

Remove the cake from the refrigerator and place it on a wire rack set over a baking sheet. Pour the chocolate glaze over the cake, covering it completely; spread evenly with a metal spatula. Serve the cake immediately or refrigerate. Bring the cake to room temperature before serving. 


Chocolate glaze: 
6 ounces bittersweet chocolate, finely chopped 
1/2 cup heavy cream 
2 tablespoons honey

Put chocolate in a medium bowl. In a small saucepan, bring the heavy cream to a gentle boil. Whisk in the honey. Pour the hot cream mixture over the chocolate and let the mixture stand for 30 seconds to melt the chocolate. Whisk the mixture until smooth. Cover the surface of the glaze with plastic wrap and set aside at room temperature for 30 minutes, or until slightly thickened. 

Yield: 6 to 8 servings


----------



## AllenOK

Chocolate Pots de Creme
Yields: four 5 oz portions
Oven @ 350°F

10 2/3 oz.  milk
8 oz sweet chocolate
2 egg
4 egg yolks
2 2/3 oz sugar
pinch of salt
Vanilla, to taste

Scald milk, remove from heat, and add chocolate, stir occasionally until mixture is smooth and uniform.  Add rest of ingredients, mixing well.
Pour custard mixture into ramekins, set ramekins in a hot bain marie, and bake @ 350°F until set, about 20 minutes.

Variation: Chocolate Blanc Pots de Creme; substitute white chocolate for the sweet chocolate, add Creme de Cacao to taste.


----------



## kitchenelf

*Slice of Sin*

Absolutely awesome - but if you're going to make it for Thanksgiving you have to make it today!!!!!!!

SLICE OF SIN
(serves 10-12) (or 2 if you are a chocoholic  )

8 oz. semisweet chocolate (use a good brand)
1/2 cup strong brewed coffee (not instant)
2 sticks butter
1 cup sugar
4 eggs (do not pour in one bowl)
1 cup heavy cream 
Preheat oven to 350° 

Line a glass loaf pan with foil (I only had light gray). In the top of a double boiler melt the chocolate in the coffee. Add the butter and sugar, stirring until the butter is melted. 

Cool the mixture for 10 minutes then beat in 1 egg at a time. Pour the mixture into the prepared loaf pan. Bake until a crust forms on top, approximately 35-45 minutes. (the sides of mine came up higher for some reason) 

Set the loaf pan in enough cool water to come halfway up the pan. The dessert will rise and fall as it cools.  When cool, wrap the pan well and refrigerate for at least 2 days or up to 2 weeks. (this helps set it). 

When ready to serve unmold and slice and place a little whipped cream on a plate and a slice of sin on top.  (OMG - appropriately named!!)


----------



## Audeo

YOWEE!!!  Every one of you:  THESE LOOK GREAT!!!!!

Not wanting to commit the sin of omission...

*Death by Ganache Chocolate Cake*

*Part I:  The Genoise*

5 tablespoons of unsalted butter (plus more for buttering the pan)
2/3 cup of sifted cake flour (very important!)
1/3 cup sifted dutch-processed cocoa 
1/8 teaspoon (or large pinch) of baking soda
6 large eggs
¾ cup granulated sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
Godiva Chocolate Liqueur

Begin preheating your oven to 350 degrees (F).  Butter a 9-inch or 10-inch round cake pan, line the bottom with parchment paper and butter the paper.  Flour the entire interior of the pan, tapping out the excess flour.

Sift the flour, cocoa and soda together into a medium bowl and set aside.

In a small saucepan over low heat, clarify the butter by melting and skimming off the white foam.  Pour the clarified yellow butter into a small bowl and discfard the white liquid at the bottom.  Set the melted butter aside in a warm place.

In a medium heat-proof bowl, whisk together the eggs, then add the sugar and whisk well.  Place the bowl over a pan of simmering water and whisk constantly until the mixture is warm to the touch and the sugar has dissolved.  (This takes about 5 minutes.  Don’t stop whisking so that the eggs won’t overheat and curdle!)

Transfer the egg mixture to your mixer bowl and beat on high speed until the mixture is cooled, has tripled in volume, and resembles softly whipped cream.  (This process will take about 5 minutes or so and the batter will be ready with the batter falls back into the bowl in a ribbon-like stream.)

Sift about 1/3 of the combined flour mixture over the whipped eggs and fold in using a rubber spatula.  Next, fold in half of the remaining flour, and finally fold in the rest.  DO NOT OVERMIX or you will deflate the batter!  Scoop out about 1 cup of the batter into another bowl and combine with the hot butter and vanilla, folding with a small rubber spatula (this will lighten the butter and make it easier to incorporate into the batter without deflating it).  When completely combined, use the large spatula to fold the butter mixture completely into batter.  Pour the batter into pan, smoothing the top. 

Bake until the cake shrinks slightly from the edges and the top springs back when pressed with fingers, about 20-25 minutes. Allow the cake to cool in its pan on a metal rack. When the cake has cooled, run a small knife around the edges to release the cake.  Trim any hard edges on the top and split the cake in half into two layers using a serrated knife.  Separate the layers and baste the top of each liberally with Godiva liqueur. (I use a pastry brush and about ¼ cup of the liqueur in total.)  Carefully wrap each layer in plastic wrap and refrigerate.

(The genoise will keep well-wrapped 2 days in the refrigerator or 3 months frozen.) 


*Part II:  The Chocolate Mousse Filling*

6 ounces of bittersweet or semisweet chocolate, cut into small pieces
1-1/2 cup of heavy whipping cream
3 large egg yolks
1/3 cup granulated sugar
¼ cup water

In a medium heat-proof bowl, melt the chocolate over a pan of simmering water.  Remove from heat and set aside, but keep the bowl over the warm water until ready to use.

In your mixer bowl, whip the cream until soft peaks form.  Transfer to a bowl, cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate until needed.

Place the egg yolks in a large heat-proof bowl and set aside.

In a small saucepan, combine the sugar and water and bring to a full boil.  Boil until the sugar is completely dissolved (about 3 minutes) to make a simple syrup.  Whisking constantly, pour the boiling syrup slowly over the egg yolks.  Then set the large bowl of eggs and syrup over a pan of simmering water and whisk vigorously until the mixture is thick and white in color.  The mixture should also be hot to the touch.  (Takes about 10 minutes.)

Remove the bowl from the heat and, WORKING QUICKLY, scrape the exx mixture into a clean mixer bowl.  On medium speed, whisk the mixture until the volume has doubled and the bottom of the bowl is completely cool to the touch.  Turn the mixer speed to low, add the melted chocolate and continue to beat until well combined.  Remove the bowl from the mixer and, using a rubber spatula, fold in half of the reserved whipped cream.  Then fold in the remainder of the whipped cream.

This mixture can be used immediately or covered with plastic and refrigerated until needed.  (I prefer to chill mine.)  Also, if the final mousse seems a little runny, the chocolate may have been too warm, but after refrigerating for an hour or so, it will firm up.  This makes about 3 cups of mouse.

*Part III:  The Ganache*

A personal thought about chocolate here:  The taste and quality of a ganache is absolutely dependent upon the quality of chocolate you begin with, and chocolates are by no means the same!  A chocolate with a higher cocoa butter content will produce a ganache that is firmer than one made with a chocolate that has a low cocoa butter content.  And a chocolate that has a velvety smooth texture will create a ganache that is velvety smooth.  This is why I use E. Guittard’s  Columbian Varietal dark chocolate with 65% cacao.  But most importantly perhaps is to make a ganache using a chocolate that YOU think tastes great!  I like a dark ganache, but you may prefer semisweet.  Use whichever you prefer, but use the best chocolate with the highest cocoa butter content you can find.

(This ganache has a little butter added to ensure it will be shiny, even if refrigerated.)

12 ounces of bittersweet chocolate, chopped into small pieces
1 cup of heavy whipping cream
2 tablespoons of unsalted butter
1 tablespoon of Godiva liqueur (or cognac or brandy)

Place the chopped chocolate into a medium bowl and set aside.  

Heat the cream and butter in a saucepan over low heat, stirring occasionally.  Heat the cream until you begin to see bubbles forming around the edges.  Immediately pour the hot cream over the chocolate and stir with a whisk until the chocolate is completely melted and smooth.  Add the liqueur and whisk to totally incorporate.

You will use a small amount of this thin, warm ganache to place a “crumb coat” on the assembled cake, but the remainder should be allowed to cool at room temperature, stirring occasionally, until it has thickened, but is still pourable.

*Part IV:  The Assembly*

Place a wire rack over a baking sheet and set aside.

Remove cake layers from the fridge and remove the plastic wrap.  Brush the top of each layer once more with Godiva liqueur.  Place the bottom half layer onto the wire rack and spread about 1 cup of the chilled mousse evenly upon top of this bottom layer, then top this mousse-covered layer with the second top layer of the cake.  Fill in any gaps along the sides of the middle with additional mousse to create a smooth side to the cake all the way around.

Using a cake spatula, cover the sides and top of the cake with about 2 tablespoons of warm, thin ganache.  (This is a “crumb coat” and will seal in any cake crumbs so that the cake will have a smooth finish.)  Refrigerate the cake to set the crumb coat and keep it chilled until the remaining ganache has cooled to be thick, but still pourable.

Return the chilled cake to the wire rack and pour the remaining ganache onto the center of the cake.  Working quickly, spread the ganache with a spatula, using big strokes to push the ganache over the sides of the cake to create an even coating of ganache.  If there are any bare spots on the side of the cake, cover with leftover ganache retrieved from beneath the wire rack on the baking sheet.

Since the cake was chilled, the ganache will set up quickly.  When it is firm, remove the cake carefully from the wire rack and place onto your serving plate.

*A few notes about decorating…*

Ganache is very versatile stuff!  You can take the remainder that has fallen onto the baking sheet, form it into a ball, roll it between your palms into a long snake, then roll it flat (or not) and form all kinds of freeform shapes to go on top of the cake.  Or you can roll the ball flat (no thinner than 3/8 of an inch, though) and use cookie cutters to cut out shapes like stars, ornaments, etc.  You can make a “white chocolate” ganache and pour it into cake pans to cool, then cut into ribbons, rounds, the sky’s the limit!  And white chocolate is stunning against dark chocolate.  You can, of course, also paint the ganache onto washed and dried mint leaves to make chocolate leaves that can be shaped to stand up from the cake.  And you can form those ribbons into individual “loops” to make a full bow for the top of a cake. 

Round peppermint candies placed around the sides and small candy canes crossed on the top center are nice and easy decorations for Christmas.

Squeeze bottles (the plastic ones that catsup and mustard are served in) can be your best friend, too.  Load one with pureed raspberries and squeeze out drizzles onto your serving plate and place your cake on top.  Load one with warm white chocolate ganache and drizzle on top of the cake, etc.  And putting regular icing into one makes writing on a cake a breeze!  The sky’s the limit there, too!

Fruits are lovely also.  Whole fanned strawberries, fresh raspberries, etc. can be used.  Just make sure they are dry when placed on the ganache.  Sugared fruits and candied peels, oh my!

Let us not overlook nuts!  Once, when in a big rush, I skipped the crumb coat and ended up with very bumpy sides to the cake’s ganache.  Enter ground pecans!  They stick admirably to ganache!  Some whole pecans around the top perimeter of the cake and voila!

And marzipan…a confectioner’s modeling clay.  Any shape imaginable is at your fingertips, from fruits to vegetables to leaves to flowers to figures (snowmen, for example) to plaquettes suitable for writing in chocolate, and far beyond…


----------



## Alix

OH MY GOSH! I think I have died and gone to heaven! This is a recipe thread from my wildest dreams. While we do not celebrate Thanksgiving this week, I think I will make up some kind of reason to celebrate just so I can make one of these amazing recipes. Hmmmm I think my reason will be...It's TUESDAY...YAY!! 

I might as well begin at the top with AllenMI's Chocolate Decadance Fudge cake. Mmmmmmmmm. My hubby will LOVE this one. Allen, do you buy the almonds ground or can you do them in a food processor? What consistency am I looking for if I grind my own? Nearly paste?


----------



## PA Baker

Audeo, your recipe reminded me of the one I'm posting here.  While I've never made it, I'm sure it's wonderful, and probably, as the name states, quite deadly (but a *good* deadly!   )!

If anyone has enough chocolate and time on their hands to try this, please let me know how it turns out (and when I can come over for a piece!).

*Death By Chocolate*

_Death by Chocolate: Cocoa Meringue_

4 egg whites 
1/8 teaspoon cream of tartar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 1/4 cups sugar 
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa, sifted 
1 tablespoon cornstarch 

Preheat oven to 225 degrees F. 
Using a 9-inch cake circle as a guide, with a pencil trace a circle on a sheet parchment paper cut to fit a baking sheet. Turn the paper over and with trace mark down, place on a baking sheet. 

Place 4 egg whites, 1/8 teaspoon cream of tartar, and 1/8 teaspoon salt in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with a balloon whip. Whisk on high speed until soft peeks form, about 45 to 50 seconds. Gradually add 1 cup sugar while continuing to whisk on high speed. Whisk until stiff about 1 1/2 minutes. Remove the bowl from the mixer and use a rubber spatula to fold in and thoroughly combine the remaining 1/4 cup sugar, 2 tablespoons cocoa, and 1 tablespoon cornstarch. Fill a pastry bag (with no tip) with cocoa meringue. Fill the traced circle with meringue: start in the center and pipe a 3/4-inch wide spiral towards the outside of the circle. 

Place the meringue in the preheated oven and bake for 15 minutes. Reduce heat to 200 degrees F. and bake for 2 hours and 45 minutes. Remove from the oven and allow the cocoa meringue to cool on baking sheet for 45 minutes before handling. Adjust the oven temperature to 325 degrees F.

_Death by Chocolate: Chocolate Mousse_

6 ounces semisweet chocolate, broken into 1/2-ounce pieces 
1 1/2 cups heavy cream 
3 egg whites 
2 tablespoons sugar 

While the meringue is baking, prepare the chocolate mousse. Heat 1-inch of water in the bottom half of a double boiler over medium heat. Place 6-ounces of semisweet chocolate in the top half of the double boiler. Tightly cover the top with film wrap. Allow the chocolate to melt slowly, about 9 to 10 minutes. Remove from the heat and stir until smooth keep at room temperature until needed. 

Place 1 1/2 cups heavy whipping cream in the well-chilled bowl of an electric mixer fitted with a well-chilled balloon whip. Whisk on high speed until peaks form, about 1 minute. Set aside for a few minutes until needed. 

Whisk 3 egg whites in a large stainless-steel bowl, until soft peaks form, about 3 minutes. Add 2 tablespoons sugar and continue to whisk until stiff peaks form, about 2 to 2 1/2 minutes. Add a 1/4 of the whipped cream to the chocolate and whisk quickly, vigorously, and thoroughly, then add to the egg whites. Now add the remaining whipped cream. Fold all together gently but thoroughly. Refrigerate the chocolate mousse until needed.

_Death by Chocolate: Simply the Best Brownie Layer_

4 tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon unsalted butter 
1/4 cup plus 1 teaspoon flour 
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
3 ounces unsweetened chocolate, broken into 1/2-ounce pieces 
2 ounces semisweet chocolate, broken into 1/2-ounce pieces 
3 eggs 
1 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
1/4 cup sour cream 
4 ounces chocolate chunks 

Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. Prepare the chocolate brownie layer. 

Coat a 9 by 1 1/2-inch cake pan with 1 teaspoon of butter. Flour the pan with 1 teaspoon of flour, shaking out the excess. 

Sift together 1/4 cup flour, 2 tablespoons cocoa, 1 teaspoon baking powder, and 1/2 teaspoon salt onto waxed paper. Set aside. 

Heat 1-inch of water in the bottom half of a double boiler over medium heat. Place 3 ounces unsweetened chocolate, 4 tablespoons butter, and 2 ounces semisweet chocolate in the top half of the double boiler tightly cover top with film wrap. Heat for 4 1/2 to 5 minutes, remove from the heat, and stir until smooth. 

Place 3 eggs, 1 cup sugar, and 1 teaspoon vanilla in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with a balloon whip. Whisk on high speed until slightly thickened, about 1 1/2 minutes. Add the melted chocolate mixture into the egg mixture and whisk on medium for 30 seconds. Add the sifted ingredients, whisk on low for 10 seconds, then on medium for 10 seconds. Add the sour cream and whisk on medium for 5 seconds. 

Remove the bowl from the mixer and use a rubber spatula to thoroughly combine ( also add and combine 4 ounces chocolate chunks ). 
Pour the brownie batter into the prepared cake pan, spreading evenly. Bake the brownie for 30 minutes, until toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Allow to cool in the pan at room temperature for 5 minutes. Turn out onto a cake circle and refrigerate for 15 to 20 minutes.

Remove the brownie from the refrigerator and cut in half horizontally. Keep the brownie at room temperature until needed.

_Death by Chocolate: Chocolate Ganache_

1 1/2 cups heavy cream 
3 tablespoons unsalted butter 
22 ounces semisweet chocolate, broken into 1/2-ounce pieces 

Prepare the ganache, heat 1 1/2 cups heavy cream and 3 tablespoons of butter in a 2 1/2 quart saucepan over medium high heat. Bring to a boil. Place 22 ounces of semisweet chocolate in a stainless-steel bowl. Pour the boiling cream over the chocolate and allow to stand for 5 minutes. Stir until smooth. Keep at room temperature until needed.

_[i]Death by Chocolate: Mocha Mousse_[/i]

14 ounces semisweet chocolate, broken into 1/2-ounce pieces 
4 ounces unsweetened chocolate, broken into 1/2-ounce pieces 
1/2 cup water 
4 tablespoons instant coffee 
2 tablespoons cocoa, sifted 
5 egg whites 
2 tablespoons sugar 
3/4 cup heavy cream 

Prepare the Mocha Mousse. Heat 1-inch of water in the bottom half of a double boiler over medium high heat. Place 14 ounces semisweet chocolate, 4 ounces unsweetened chocolate, 1/2 cup water, 4 tablespoons of instant coffee, and 2 tablespoons cocoa in the top half of the double boiler. Tightly cover the top with film wrap. Heat for 6 to 7 minutes, remove the film wrap, and stir the mixture until smooth. Keep at room temperature until needed.


_Death by Chocolate: Assembly_

Place a closed 9 by 3-inch spring-form pan on a baking sheet. Set the top half of the chocolate brownie inside the pan top side up. Ladle 1 1/2 cups of ganache into the pan over the chocolate brownie. Trim the cocoa meringue with a serrated knife so that it will fit tightly into the pan. Place the trimmed cocoa meringue, top side up, inside the pan on top of the ganache, pressing down gently on the cocoa meringue to eliminate air pockets. 

Spoon the mocha mousse on top of the cocoa meringue spreading evenly. Place the remaining chocolate brownie half, bottom side up, on top of the mocha mousse. Chill the cake in freezer for 30 minutes or refrigerate for 1 hour. 

Remove from the freezer and cut around the edges to release from the spring-form pan. Pour the remaining ganache over the cake and use a cake spatula to spread the ganache evenly over the and sides of the cake. Refrigerate the cake for 10 to 15 minutes to set the ganache. 
Fill a pastry bag with a star tip with the chocolate mousse. Pipe a circle of stars (each touching the other) along the outside edge of the top of the cake. Continue to pipe out circle of stars until the top of the cake is covered. Refrigerate the Death By Chocolate for at least 4 hours and preferably 12 hours before cutting and serving. 

_Mocha Rum Sauce: _
6 ounces unsalted butter 
1 1/3 cups sugar 
1 1/3 cups heavy cream 
8 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa, sifted 
3 tablespoons dark rum 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
4 teaspoons instant coffee 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 

Heat the butter in a 2 1/2 quart saucepan over medium heat. When melted, add the sugar, heavy cream, sifted cocoa, 2 tablespoons dark rum, and salt. Stir with a whisk to combine. Bring to a boil, then adjust heat and allow to simmer for 5 minutes, occasionally stirring. Remove the saucepan from the heat. Add the instant coffee and vanilla extract and remaining tablespoon of rum, stir until smooth. Allow to cool to room temperature before serving. 

To serve, cut the Death By Chocolate into the desired number of servings. Heat the blade of a serrated slicer under hot running water before slicing into the cake. Repeat this procedure after making each slice. Flood the base of each 10-inch dinner plate with 3 to 4 tablespoons mocha rum sauce and place a piece of Death By Chocolate in the center of each plate. Serve immediately.
[/b]


----------



## Alix

HOLY COW! That baby could take a while to make! I want to know who the adventurous soul was who came up with THAT one.


----------



## PA Baker

It was featured awhile ago on the Food Network.  It's from the Trellis Restaurant, Williamsburg, VA.  I can't imagine what they charge per slice!


----------



## Alix

I dunno either, but for THAT I might be willing to break out the Visa! YUM.


----------



## Audeo

OMG, PA!!!  I'm thinking, hands down, that recipe of yours is DEFINATELY the biggest kiss of death so far!!!!  EGADS!!!

Geez, that looks so darned indescribably delicious!!!   

(Copying...pasting...)


----------



## PA Baker

Yes, it's a doozie!   

In fact, I may treat myself to taking a day off sometime so I can just focus and devote my day to making it (and then eating it!).  I'll have to be sure DH is traveling then so I don't have to share!


----------



## merstarr

This is excellent and easy! *The baking time takes 10 - 15 minutes longer than originally indicated, and I've noted this in the directions. "Similar to a flourless cake, this one contains only a small amount of flour, which results in an incredibly rich, fudgelike dessert." 

BITTERSWEET CHOCOLATE CAKE

Ingredients
8 ounces bittersweet (not unsweetened) or semisweet chocolate, chopped (I used bittersweet)
10 tablespoons (1 1/4 sticks) unsalted butter, cut into pieces

4 large eggs, separated
2/3 cup sugar
3 1/2 tablespoons all purpose flour (*one reviewer used 1 1/2 tablespoons for an even fudgier consistency)
Powdered sugar 

Directions:
Preheat oven to 325 F. (300 F for dark pans). Line bottom of 9-inch-diameter cake pan with 2-inch-high sides with waxed paper. (I used parchment paper). Butter sides of pan and paper. Dust pan with flour. (I dusted with cocoa powder). Melt chocolate and butter in top of double boiler over simmering water, stirring until smooth. Cool slightly.

Whisk yolks and sugar in large bowl until pale yellow. Mix in flour, then chocolate mixture. Using electric mixer, beat whites in another bowl until stiff but not dry. Fold into chocolate mixture. Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake until toothpick inserted into center comes out with only a few moist crumbs attached, about 25 minutes. (*baking time takes about 35 - 40 minutes). Cool completely in pan on rack. Run small sharp knife around sides of pan to loosen cake. Turn cake out onto platter and cool. (Can be prepared 8 hours ahead. Cover with cake dome and let stand at room temperature.) Sift powered sugar over cake and serve. 

Serves 8.
Bon Appétit, May 1991 
Terry Gibralter: Sixteenth Arrondissement, Paris


----------



## merstarr

A fantastic cake! I did not make the white frosting, so I can't review it, but I'm sure it holds up to the quality of the cake. Instead, I increased the amounts for the delicious chocolate filling (ganache), and used it to both fill and frost the cake. In addition, I kept this as a two-layer cake instead of splitting the layers in half.


DEVIL'S FOOD CAKE WITH FLUFFY WHITE FROSTING 

CAKE: 
2 1/4 c. granulated sugar 
1 3/4 c. cake flour ( I used 3 1/2 Tbsp cornstarch plus enough unbleached all-purpose flour to equal 1 3/4 cups, sifted several times)
1 1/4 c. unsweetened cocoa 
2 1/4 tsp. baking soda 
1 1/4 tsp. baking powder 
1/2 tsp. salt 
3 large whole eggs 
1 large egg yolk 
1 Tbsp vanilla 
1/2 c.(1 stick) plus 1 Tbsp unsalted butter, melted and cooled 
1 1/2 c. buttermilk ( I used 1 1/2 Tbsp white vinegar plus enough milk to equal 1 1/2 cups, then let it stand 10 minutes - can also use lemon juice instead of vinegar.
3/4 c. strongly brewed coffee ( I used espresso)

RICH CHOCOLATE FILLING: 
9 oz. semisweet chocolate, chopped 
1 c. heavy cream 
1 tsp. vanilla 

FLUFFY WHITE FROSTING: 
5 large egg whites 
1 3/4 c. granulated sugar 
1/3 c. water 
1/2 tsp. cream of tartar 
2 tsp. vanilla 

Make cake:
1) Preheat oven to 350 F. (325 F for dark pans). Butter and flour bottoms and sides of two 9-inch round cake pans. *NOTE: I suggest using parchment paper - the cakes are so moist, they stick to the pans like glue!
2) In a large mixing bowl, sift together sugar, flour, cocoa, soda, baking powder, and salt. Set aside. 
3) In a medium mixing bowl, whisk whole eggs and yolk together until combined. Whisk in vanilla and melted butter. Whisk in buttermilk and coffee. Pour liquid mixture into dry ingredients and whisk until smooth. Scrape batter into pans, dividing equally. 
4) Bake for 30-35 minutes, or until edges of cake pull away from side and toothpick comes out clean. Cool cakes on wire racks for 20 minutes. Invert cakes onto racks to cool completely. 

Make filling: 
1) Place chocolate in a medium bowl. In medium saucepan, heat cream until it comes to a gentle boil. Pour hot cream over chopped chocolate. Allow to stand for 5 minutes, to allow chocolate to melt. Stir mixture until smooth and chocolate completely melted. Stir in vanilla. 
2) Set bowl containing chocolate mixture into a larger bowl of ice water and stir mixture constantly for about 5 minutes, or until it is a spreadable consistency. Remove bowl of filling from ice water and set aside until ready to fill cake.

Make frosting:
1) In large deep bowl, combine egg whites, sugar, water, and cream of tartar. With hand-held mixer, beat until foamy, about 1 minute. 
2) Place bowl over saucepan of simmering water, making sure that bottom of bowl does not touch the water. Beat constantly at low speed until mixture reaches 160F, about 7 minutes. Remove bowl from heat, add vanilla, and beat frosting at high speed until stiff peaks form, about 7 minutes. 

Assemble cake: 
1) Cut cake layers in half horizontally to make 4 layers total. Place one layer cut side up on serving plate and scrape generous 1/2 c. chocolate filling onto it. Spread filling evenly over layer. Repeat 2 times, then top with last cake layer. 
2) Using offset spatula, spread frosting first on sides then over cake, in "dramatic swirls". Serve immediately or refrigerate and bring to room temperature before serving. 

Yield: 10 - 12 servings 

From March 2002, Chocolatier

Medium difficulty 
Preparation: 2 hours, plus baking and cooling


----------



## merstarr

This is one of the best desserts I've ever eaten!  Rich, luscious, creamy, deep chocolatey, and beautiful looking!

"There's a hint of cinnamon in the chocolate filling and the whipped cream topping." 

MEXICAN CHOCOLATE ICEBOX CAKE 

60 sponge-cake-type ladyfingers (from three 3-ounce packages - use the ones that are split in half)  (*Note: Some reviewers brushed the ladyfingers with liqueur, such as Kahlua, or with strong coffee - I prefer them plain) 
2 3/4 cups chilled whipping cream (heavy cream) 
4 ounces unsweetened chocolate, chopped
1/4 cup granulated sugar 
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons powdered sugar
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, room temperature
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon (*Note: I suggest using a mild cinnamon)
1 ounce semisweet chocolate, grated (I use 1 1/2 - 2 ounces)

Line bottom of 9-inch-diameter springform pan with ladyfingers. Line sides of pan with ladyfingers, standing ladyfingers side by side and rounded side out.

Stir 3/4 cup whipping cream, unsweetened chocolate and 1/4 cup sugar in heavy small saucepan over low heat until chocolate melts and mixture is smooth. (I use double boiler). Remove saucepan from heat and cool to room temperature. 

Using electric mixer, beat 1 cup powdered sugar, butter and 1 teaspoon vanilla in large bowl until blended. Beat in cooled chocolate mixture. 

(Tip: Chill clean dry beaters and a second large mixer bowl in freezer until cold before whipping cream.) 
Combine remaining 2 cups cream, 2 tablespoons powdered sugar, 1 teaspoon vanilla and cinnamon in chilled large mixer bowl. Using clean dry beaters, beat until firm peaks form.

Fold half of whipped cream mixture into chocolate mixture. 
Spread half of chocolate filling in ladyfinger-lined pan. Top with layer of ladyfingers, then remaining chocolate filling. 

Pipe or spread remaining whipped cream mixture over filling. Sprinkle with grated semisweet chocolate.

Refrigerate until firm, at least 3 hours. (Note: 3 hours is not long enough for the cake to set - I recommend chilling overnight). (Can be made 1 day ahead. Cover and keep refrigerated.) 
Remove pan sides from cake and serve. (I prefer serving at  room temperature). 

Serves 12.

Bon Appetit  August 1999


----------



## Alix

And this is why I LOVE this site. You people have the most amazing recipes. My poor files are full to bursting...KEEP EM COMING!


----------



## Audeo

Wow, merstar!  That Bittersweet Chocolate Cake....!

(copying...gaining weight...pasting...)


----------



## mudbug

I can tell I am going to die happy.  Will post my version of Death either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## AllenOK

I was even thinking about the Death by Chocolate cake, but got side-tracked when I remembered my own little webpage I had written.  At that time, I did NOT have the Death by Chocolate cake recipe.  I have it now in my files, but didn't think to post it  :x 

BTW, has anyone ever had a chocolate cake called a "Magnificent Seven" cake at a restaurant?  I've served it in two different places, it's mass-produced by Sweet Streets bakery, I think.  It's GREAT!  Seven different kinds of chocolate products go into that one.


----------



## mudbug

*DEATH BY CHOCOLATE TORTE*
_Makes at least 10 servings_

1 stick unsalted butter, softened, plus some for greasing the pan and paper
1 cup AP flour, plus some for dusting pan
3 ounces unsweetened chocolate
½ cup water
7 eggs
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
pinch salt
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder

Preheat oven to 350.  Butter the bottom and sides of a 9-inch cake pan.  Cover bottom with a circle of waxed or parchment paper; butter the paper, sift a little flour over the whole pan; invert to remove excess flour.

*Cake*
Melt the 3 ounces of chocolate with the water over low heat, cool.  Use electric mixer to beat five of the eggs until light; gradually add 1 cup of the sugar; continue beating until the mixture is very thick.  Gently stir in half the flour, then the chocolate mixture, then the remaining flour, and finally half the vanilla and a pinch of salt.

Turn into prepared cake pan and bake 40 to 50 minutes, until the cake is firm and toothpick comes out dry, or nearly so.  Cool for 5 minutes before turning out onto a rack.

*Butter Cream Filling*
Place 2 egg yolks (reserve whites for another use or discard) in the container of a blender.  Add the remaining sugar, remaining vanilla, and cocoa.  Turn on the blender and add the butter a little bit at a time.  When the butter is blended in, chill to a spreading consistency.

When the cake is completely cool, use a serrated knife to split cake in half horizontally (go slow! - this cake does not rise much).  Spread the bottom layer with the chilled butter cream, then put top layer in place.  Chill for an hour or so, then make Dark Chocolate Glaze (below).  Use a lightly oiled spatula to spread the glaze over the top and sides of torte.  Serve small slices, with whipped cream if you like.

Because of its dense texture, the cake keeps better than most.  You can cover and refrigerate it for up to a couple of days-it will remain a treat.

*Dark Chocolate Glaze*
Apply this glaze while it’s hot, with an oiled spatula, on a chilled cake, and it will solidify perfectly and almost instantly.

¾ cup top quality unsweetened cocoa powder
½ cup heavy cream
6 tablespoons (3/4 stick) unsalted butter, cut into bits
¾ cup confectioner’s sugar
tiny pinch salt
½ teaspoon vanilla extract

Mix everything except vanilla together in a small saucepan and cook over low heat until combined and thickened – about 5 to 10 minutes.  Stir in vanilla and use immediately.


----------



## Alix

Thank you mudbug. Looks like another winner.


----------



## choclatechef

Awwwww Geezzzzz.  You guys are so sweet.  You didn't have to start a whole wonderful thread praising me and all my glories!   

But I thank you just the same!  8)


----------



## Alix

choclatechef, LOL! We are waiting for your submission to this thread, I am sure you have a ton of wondrous recipes...will you share?

ALL HAIL THE WONDER OF CHOCOLATE!!


----------



## choclatechef

Actually, my family did not do a lot of "fancy" baking.  They did plain baking.  I can not ever recall them doing something fancy like a torte or anything.

I doubt if I have anything to contribute.  Sorry.


----------



## Alix

I am good with plain baking stuff...just toss in some chocolate! Don't feel you have to though, I am just being goofy.


----------



## Audeo

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Awwwww Geezzzzz.  You guys are so sweet.  You didn't have to start a whole wonderful thread praising me and all my glories!
> 
> But I thank you just the same!  8)



I was wondering how long it would take for you to toss that one in!!!!!    ROFL!!!

Nice torte, Bug!!!

Egads.  Just reviewing this thread puts a pound on. 8)   There are some sincerely killer recipes here just begging to be made...if your arteries can stand it!  Oh heck, we all go sometime...what a way to go!!!


----------



## Alix

I'm with you Audeo. It doesn't get much better than this! I think this thread deserves to be kept for posterity.


----------



## htc

This is a random post,  my 7 yr old stepson wants to put his two cents in on chocolate...since he loves it...so my apologies if the next few statements don't make any sense...

myfav cook is stepmom bcause she is nice and she is prite and she is butful


----------



## MJ

8)


----------



## AllenOK

Here's another out of my files.

Chocolate Royale Cheesecake
Yields:  12 servings

18 Oreo sandwich cookies, finely crushed
2 T butter or margarine, melted
Four 8 oz packages cream cheese
1 t vanilla
1 c sugar
2 T flour
1 package (8 squares) semi-sweet baking chocolate, melted and slightly cooled
¼ c hazelnut liqueur, optional
4 eggs

	Preheat your oven to 325°F.
	Mix the crumbs and butter, press into bottom of a 9” springform pan.  Bake for 10 minutes.  Beat the cream cheese, sugar, flour, and vanilla with an electric mixer until well. Blended.  Add chocolate, liqueur, and eggs; mix just until blended.  Pour over crust.  Bake at 325°F for 55 to 60 minutes or until center is almost set.  Run knife around rim of pan to loosen cake; cool before removing rim of pan.  Refrigerate 4 hours or overnight.  Garnish is sifted powdered sugar and mixed berries, if desired.


----------



## Audeo

Geez, Allen!  I'd love to hack into some of your files, pal! :twisted: 

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving Day tomorrow!  (Do yourself a favor and limit the sugar intake for the twins.....  )

Appreciate the additional goodie!

(copying...pasting...)


----------



## AllenOK

I just did a count on my files in my recipes folder, and got a return of 2,297 files.  About 10 of those files are not recipes, but other documents that pertain to food in some way.


----------



## Alix

How many of them are chocolate related Allen? I am soooo green with envy about your recipe file. Mine is puny by comparison.


----------



## Audeo

AllenMI said:
			
		

> I just did a count on my files in my recipes folder, and got a return of 2,297 files.  About 10 of those files are not recipes, but other documents that pertain to food in some way.



YOWEE!!   This site has been a godsend to me in getting a lot of mine into digital format!  How funny that ten out of 2300 are not recipes!

Hmmm.....what's your IP?


----------



## Alix

Audeo, are you saying if you know his IP you can hack into his recipe file? COOL!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that was so cute and sweet htc....something i would hope my son would one day write.....

mmmm chocolate..>ALIX!!!  did you see that I ofund my chocolate bar,...mmmmm.....and this death by chocolate...OMG!!!  I first had this when I was pregnant....bad time to try something to good!!!  Im addicted to it now!!


----------



## Alix

I did see that Tanis. And THANKS very much...you got ME craving the stupid thing (halfway finished already) and now I have chocolate smeared all over the keyboard.


----------



## Audeo

Alix said:
			
		

> Audeo, are you saying if you know his IP you can hack into his recipe file? COOL!



No.  I'm not nearly that knowledgeable.  Only people under 14 can do things like that, so I've been told.  I've got a good 30 years on them.  Ah, but it's nice to dream.....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

After reading these posts, I think we should all get together, combine our talents, and start our own cooking school, today.  

Oh if life were only that simple.  That school would be a wondrous thing (dreamy sigh).

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix

Audeo, aren't there some younguns on the boards that could help us out? LOL!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I guess I should enter a recipe in this thread as well.  So here's one I think you will like.  I don't think I could ever come up with anything as amazing as Audio, or AllenMI's contributions, but i'm just not the same caliber candy maker or pastry chef as they are  .  In any case, this ain't bad.

*Bavarian Raspberry Cream Filled Puffs with Ganache*

This desert uses fills the classic cream puff with a wonderfully modified Bavarian Cream, and combines it with a rich ganache to create a light and heavenly desert.  You have to eat this one immediately to prevent the delicate puff pastry from absorbing liquid from the filling, and becoming soggy.

*Bavarian Cream Ingrediants:*
1 quart crushed raspberries
1 cup sugar
2 tsp. unflavored gelatin
3 tbs. water
3 tbs. boiling water
1 tbs. lemon juice
2 cups whipped cream

Combine the raspberries and sugar.  Let sit for 30 minutes.
Add the gelatin and cold water together.  Stir in the boiling water and stir until dissolved.  Add the lemon juice. Add this mixture to the berries. Cool until the gelatin is nearly set. Then lightly fold in the whipped cream.  Chill up to 12 hours.

*Puff Shell Ingrediants:*
1 cup Sifted AP Flour
1/8 tsp. salt
1 tbs. sugar
1 cup milk
1/3 cup butter
4 large eggs, brought to room temperature

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
Sift together the flour, salt, and sugar.  Set aside.
Place the milk and butter into a heavy sauce pan and bring to a boil.  Add the other ingrediants all at once.  Quickly stir to combine, until a smooth ball is formed that no longer sticks to the pan. Remove from the heat and let sit for about two minutes.

Add the eggs, one at a time, and mix with a wooden spoon until completely incorporated. The finished dough should be shiny and form sturdy peaks when raised with a spoon.

Using two tablespoons, scoop out a heaping tablespoon of the dough with one and place onto a greased cookie sheet by scraping the dough free with the other. Leave room for expansion.  Place the cookie sheet into the hot oven and bake for ten minutes.  Turn down the heat to 350 and cook for an additional 25 minutes or so.  Remove and let cook, in a calm area.  When completely cooled, carefully cut the tops off and remove any soft portions from the interior.  Save the tops.

*Ganache Ingrediants:*
1 lb. fine chocolate (dark or sweet as you prefer), grated,  
      slivered, or as chips
6 tbs. unsalted sweet-cream butter

Slowly melt the butter in a double boiler over low heat.  Add the butter an melt into the chocolate.  Stir constantly to avoid separation of the fat and chocolate.  Stir until the butter and chocolate are combined.  Keep warm enough to remain liquid.

*The Final Product:*
Fill the puffs with the Bavarian raspberry cream and cover with the saved tops.  Set on a wire rack, over a wax-paper lined cookie sheet.  Ladle the ganache over the top to coat.  Place in the refrigerator and let cool completely before serving.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## debthecook

Dying for Chocolate
Scout's Brownies:

1 cup unsalted butter
3 1/2 oz best quality unsweetened chocolate
3 tbs dark unsweetened cocoa
1 1/2 cups flour
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
4 eggs
2 cups sugar
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup chocolate chips

Melt butter with unsweetened chocolate in top of double boiler, stirring occasionally. Cool
Sift together cocoa, flour, baking powder and salt in bowl and set aside. Beat eggs until creamy, then gradually add sugar, beating constantly. Add vanilla and cooled chocolate-butter mixture. Stir in sifted dry ingredients until combined. 
Spread batter in greased 9x13 inch pan. Sprinkle chips over surface. Bake 350 30-35 min till center no longer jiggles when shaken. Cool on wire rack and cut into 32 pieces.


----------



## debthecook

Milk Chocolate-Malt Brownies (Betty Crocker)

1 package 11.5 oz milk chocolate chips
1/2 cup margarine or butter
2/3 cup sugar
1 tsp vanilla
3 eggs
1 3/4  cup flour
1/2 cup instant malted milk
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1 cup malted milk balls coarsely chopped

Grease 13x9x2 inch rectangular pan. Heat milk chocolate chips and margarine in a 3 quart saucepan over low heat, stirring frequently until melted. Remove from heat. Cool slightly. Beat in sugar, vanilla and eggs. Stir in flour, malted milk, baking powder and salt.
Spread batter in pan. Sprinkle with malted milk balls. Bake 350F 30 to 35 min till toothpick inserted comes out clean. Cool completely, slice into small portioned brownies, makes about 48.


----------



## AllenOK

And yet another one from my files.  I just ran a count, and have almost 500 dessert recipes on my HDD.

We serve something very close to this at work.  It's flourless, so people with a gluten allergy can eat this extremely rich, chocolatey dessert.

Chocolate Decadence Fudge Cake

8.75 oz dark chocolate
1 stick + 5 T butter
¾ c raw sugar 
-or- light brown sugar
6 eggs, separated
2 c finely ground almonds
For the sauce:
1 1/3 c cream
12.25 oz dark chocolate
whipped cream and shaved or chopped chocolate to garnish

	Preheat the oven to 350°F.  Melt the chocolate and butter together, and stir until smooth.  Stir in the sugar and egg yolks, then the ground almonds.  The mixture will be very thick and sticky.  Beat the egg whites to stiff peak stage.  Stir one quarter of the egg whites into the chocolate mixture to lighten it, then carefully, add the remaining egg whites.  Stir until just combined.  Spoon into a 9 ½” springform cake pan that has been greased and the bottom lined with parchment.  Bake the cake for 1 hour.  It will not rise very much and will appear cracked and shrunken on top.  Don’t panic!  This is normal.  Cool the cake in the pan.  Carefully remove from the pan and peel off the paper when cold.  
For the sauce: place the cream and chocolate in a saucepan and stir with a wire whisk over very gentle heat, until the chocolate melts and is well combined with the cream.  Cool for 30 minutes, then spread over the top and drizzle down the sides of the cake, then chill the cake for 2 hours.  Serve in small wedges (this cake is very rich), garnished with whipped cream and shaved chocolate.


----------



## Alix

Keep em coming guys.


----------



## Audeo

Alix, thanks for the reminder about our resident teenage chefs extraordinairre!!!  (I shall PM a couple right off!!!)

Here's a long-time family favorite, an oldie from the 70s and the original from Pillsbury...

*Tunnel of Fudge Cake*

Cake:

1 3/4 cups granulated sugar
1 1/4 cups butter
6 eggs
2 cups confectioners' sugar
2 1/4 cups AP flour
3/4 cup unsweetened cocoa 
2 cups chopped walnuts

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease and flour a 12-cup Bundt or 10-inch tube pan.

In a large bowl, combine sugar and butter; beat until light and fluffy. Add eggs, 1 at a time, beating well after each addition. 

Gradually add 2 cups confectioners' sugar; blend well. Lightly spoon flour into measuring cup; level off. By hand, fold in flour and remaining ingredients until well blended. Spoon batter into greased and floured pan; spread evenly. Bake for 58 to 62 minutes. (I always fall apart in laughter when I read that baking time range!!!)  Cool upright in pan on wire rack for 1 hour; invert onto serving plate. Cool completely.

Glaze

3/4 cup confectioners' sugar
1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa
1 1/2 to 2 tablespoons milk

In a small bowl, blend the confectioners' sugar, cocoa and enough milk for desired drizzling consistency. Spoon over top of cake, allowing some to run down sides. Store tightly covered.


----------



## AllenOK

Hey, I have the Tunnel of Fudge recipe, but never attempted it.

Here's yet another one out of my files.  I haven't made it, but it fits the season now.

Chocolate Christmas Log
Yields:  12 – 14 servings

5 eggs, separated
3 T cocoa powder, plus extra for dusting
1 c powdered sugar
¼ t cream of tartar
For the chocolate ganache frosting:
1 ¼ c heavy cream
12 oz bittersweet chocolate, chopped
1 T brandy or chocolate liqueur, optional
For the Cranberry Sauce:
1# fresh or frozen cranberries, rinsed and picked over
1 c seedless raspberry preserve, melted
½ c sugar, or more to taste
For the White Chocolate Cream filling:
7 oz quality white chocolate, chopped
2 c heavy cream
2 T brandy or chocolate flavored liqueur, optional

	To make the ganache frosting, in a saucepan over medium heat, bring the cream to a boil.  Remove from the heat and add the chocolate all at once, stirring constantly until smooth.  Stir in the liqueur, if using, then strain into a bowl and cool, chill until needed.  To make the sauce, in a food processor, process the cranberries until liquid.  Press through a sieve into a bowl, discarding the pulp.  Stir in the raspberry preserve and sugar to taste.  If sauce it too thick, add a little water.  For the cake, preheat the oven to 400°F.  Grease a 15 ½ x 10 ½” baking sheet (jelly roll), line with nonstick parchment, overlapping the edge by 1”.  Whisk the egg yolks until light and creamy. Whisk in the cocoa and half the sugar.  In a large bowl whisk the egg whites until frothy.  Add the cream of tartar and whisk until soft peaks form.  Add the remaining sugar, 2 T at a time, whisking well after each addition, until stiff and glossy.  Fold the yolk mixture into the whites.  Spread the batter in the prepared pan and bake for 15 – 20 minutes.  Lay a clean dish towel on a work surface and cover with nonstick parchment, dust with cocoa or sugar.  Immediately turn the cake out onto the paper.  Peel off the lining paper.  Trim the edges and, starting from one narrow end, roll up the cake together with the paper ad towel.  Leave to cool.  To make the filling, in a saucepan gently heat the white chocolate with ½ c cream until melted, stirring frequently.  Strain into a bowl and cool.  Whisk the remaining cream and brandy until soft peaks form.  Stir a spoonful of cream into the white chocolate mixture to lighten it, then fold in the remaining cream.  Unroll the cake and spread with chocolate cream.  Starting from the same end, re-roll the cake without the paper. Cut off ¼ of the roll at an angle.  Place against the long piece to resemble a branch.  Allow the frosting to soften at room temperature.  With an electric mixer, beat the ganache until light in color and texture, about 30 – 45 seconds.  It should be a soft spreading consistency, do not over-beat as it will become stiff and grainy.  Using a palette knife (metal spatula), spread the ganache over the cake.  Using a fork, mark to resemble tree bark.  Then dust with powdered sugar and serve with the cranberry sauce.


----------



## Alix

YUM!


----------



## LEFSElover

oh my, after reading these, I'm starting to hurt, but in a good way.........
thanks for bumping up for me to view


----------



## Spice1133

Found this under "Similar Threads" when I copied Rainee's new recipe and it's such a great thread I wanted to bump it for some of the other new members to enjoy.


----------



## Alix

Thanks Spice, I had sort of forgotten about this one. Man there are a lot of good recipes in this thread. Yummmmm!


----------



## Spice1133

There sure are!!!   I"ll be busy baking for a while.  THe hard part will be deciding which one to try first.  If my post start being sticky it will be the chocolate on my fingers.


----------



## Alix

LOL! I will be licking my monitor then!


----------



## Alix

Ok guys. Ken's birthday party is next weekend, and I am going to be swamped with party prep. 

Today is rainy and cold so I want to get a jump on my baking. My question refers to the first recipe in this thread. I want to know whether you all think that the cake part of the recipe would freeze well? I want to make it today and then freeze it until next Friday, take it out and do the rest of the prep on it Saturday morning. 

Opinions?


----------



## jkath

I don't see why it wouldn't freeze well, Alix.


----------



## PA Baker

It'll freeze just fine, Alix.  Make sure, though, when you get it out to ice, etc., that you keep it completely wrapped up until it's fully thawed.  If you get it out before you go to bed, it should be fine by the next morning (thus eliminating any temptation to unwrap it too soon!)


----------



## Alix

Thanks PA and jkath. I am going to start in baking today and tomorrow. I will remember the keep it wrapped thing, I am sometimes tempted to just shave a bit off the top to level the cake and before I know it WHAM! Half the cake is gone. Heeheehee.

Now I have to find my lemon poppyseed cake recipe, I can't find it anywhere darn it!


----------



## Alix

Bump.


----------



## cc2003btw

i.... er.... my god those recipes...... *breaks down crying* 

NEED CHOCOLATE!! AGH.

Thank you for such an incredible thread of all things good and proper.


----------



## urmaniac13

Oh hey cc I am sure you can nip over to the cornershop and get a fix of cadbury's no problem!!  We do have milka here which keeps me very happy, but I sure do miss that thing comes in a purple wrapper with whole hazelnut and creamy soft caramel covered with the milk chocolate... mmmm...


----------



## cc2003btw

Hmmmm. I havn't had a Cadburys in a while. Bit too sweet on occasions, i need a full on chocolate fix of the gooey cake form.


----------



## urmaniac13

cc2003btw said:
			
		

> Hmmmm. I havn't had a Cadburys in a while. Bit too sweet on occasions, i need a full on chocolate fix of the gooey cake form.


Okay u asked for it.... check out this one... a thread on the king of classic chocolate cake from Austria, using not-so-sweet chocolate!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14032&highlight=sacher+torte


----------



## cc2003btw

Now thats a cake.


----------



## urmaniac13

And they look like this... are you drooling yet!?


----------



## Alix

YES!!!


----------



## corazon

oh my, that looks so delicious and decadent!  Just the way I like it!


----------



## Brooksy

What a thread!!

I put on 10kgs copying & pasting


----------



## Alix

Its a beaut isn't it Brooksy? Its one of my favourites too. So many decadent things just begging to be tasted.


----------



## Brooksy

It's an unbelievable thread Alix!

As soon as I've recovered I'll start trying some.

Thank you for bumping it, much appreciated.


----------



## KAYLINDA

Oh no!!!!!!!  And I had work I needed to do tonight!  Chocolate Recipes....Chocolate Recipes...chocolate recipes...


----------



## cc2003btw

Heeeeeeelp!!!

I'm cooking for my girlfriend in a few weeks, and we're talking over a chocolate recipe for the dessert. If anyone can reccomend a good un' that fits the criteria, much appreciated.  It needs to be, chocolatey, rich, decadent, and maybe slightly gooey in the middle. 

Any ideas.


----------



## PA Baker

Take a look at the recipes posted in this thread.  I think a lot will fit your requirements.  The vast majority are tried-and-true, too, so I don't think you can go wrong with any of them!


----------



## cartwheelmac

cc2003btw said:
			
		

> Heeeeeeelp!!!
> 
> I'm cooking for my girlfriend in a few weeks, and we're talking over a chocolate recipe for the dessert. If anyone can reccomend a good un' that fits the criteria, much appreciated. It needs to be, chocolatey, rich, decadent, and maybe slightly gooey in the middle.
> 
> Any ideas.


Here is a good one to make. The cake is better the next day and the frostin should be made the day you serve it.

Cameron

Hershey’s Perfectly Chocolate Cake​ 
   2 cups sugar
   2 cups flour
   ¾ cup Hershey’s Cocoa
   1 ½ tsp. Baking powder
   1 ½ tsp. Baking soda
   1 tsp. salt
   2 eggs
   1 cup milk
   ½ cup vegetable oil
   2 tsp. vanilla
   1 cup boiling water

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Combine dry ingredients in large bowl. Add eggs, milk oil, and vanilla; beat on medium speed 2 min. Stir in boiling water (batter will be thin) pour into 9 x 13 pan. Bake 30min. and leave in oven with door cracked. Cool completely. Frost with Perfectly Chocolate Frosting.

   Perfectly Chocolate Frosting: 1 stick butter
   2/3 cup Hershey’s Cocoa
   3 cup powdered sugar
   1/3 cup milk 
   1 tsp. vanilla

Melt butter. Stir in cocoa. Alternately add powdered sugar and mild beating on medium speed to spreading consistency add more milk, if needed stir in vanilla. About 2 cups.


----------



## Alix

Bump for likestobake.


----------



## NightsinCalifornia

_[SIZE=+1]*
who needs a good ole chocolate  souffle ?


Ingredients*[/SIZE]_ 
3 Tablespoons butter
2 Tablespoons flour
1 cup milk
1/4 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup sugar
1 1/4 teaspoon vanilla
3 ounces good quality unsweetened baking chocolate (or use four ounces semi-sweet, but you must therefore reduce the sugar to 1/2 cup  --Ed.)
5 eggs, separated
_[SIZE=+1]*Directions*[/SIZE]_      You will need a soufflè dish for this, so that the soufflè can bake and rise correctly. If your dish is too small to accommodate high-rising batter, you can add a foil collar (folded over aluminum foil, folded the long way, and paper-clipped at the ends as it fits around the top edge of the dish, to make an "extension" of your dish's height.)  You will also need a second bowl to whip the egg whites in.  
Preheat oven to 375 degrees Fahrenheit.
Butter and then sugar-dust the inside of the soufflè dish and also the optional foil collar (best to this before you attach it to the rim). This helps the soufflè climb, and it also adds a bit of flavor to the "edges" of the soufflè.
Over medium or medium-low heat, melt butter and flour together in a saucepan, stirring to make a roux, it should smell nice, and be thickened a bit.
Now, add the milk, and stir well to make it smooth and keep it from clumping, and add the vanilla.
Stirring, add the chocolate, and keep stirring until it is melted and smooth.
Cool the chocolate mixture a bit, because you will be adding the egg yolks at this point (save some calories and use just four egg yolks, not five... it will also be lighter in weight, rising a little higher).  If the mixture is too hot, the egg yolks might clump up before you have a chance to finish stirring them in.
Stir the egg yolks in, mixing until smooth.  Set this aside for a moment.
Using clean egg beaters and a clean bowl, whip the 5 egg whites until firm but not stiff.
Scrape the chocolate mixture into a large bowl.  Fold the egg whites into the chocolate mixture in about three additions, folding but not collapsing the soufflè.
Pour into the prepared soufflè dish.
Bake 20 to 25 minutes (do not check until the 20 minutes has passed.  The top should be floating a bit, and look neither soggy nor over-done).
Serve immediately...with whipped cream, cold, heavy cream, or on its own!


----------



## cjs

Oh my, what a thread! I have two 4-5" binders filled to bulging with just chocolate recipes - now I'll have to start a "Chocolate" cookbook on my MasterCook!!

here's my offering - love these little goodies!!


* Exported from MasterCook *
MOLTEN CHOCOLATE CAKES

6oz coveture chocolate. chopped
4.5 oz butter
2 Tb. All purpose flour
¼ cup sugar
2 eggs
8 oz good vanilla ice cream
Chocolate and raspberry sauce to garnish

1. In a double boiler melt butter and chocolate together. And let set at room temp for 5 minutes or so.
2. In a small bowl whip eggs and sugar together till smooth and forms ribbons.
3. Mix eggs and sugar into chocolate and butter and whisk till incorporated.
4. Sift flour in taking care not to allow lumps.
5. refrigerate at least 1 hr.
Pre-heat oven to 375
Butter 4 each 4-5 oz. Ramekins and fill with lava mix
Bake at 375 for 6-9 minutes or till it barely wiggles when you shake it.

Invert on a plate and add a scoop of ice cream and decorate with raspberry and chocolate sauce.


----------



## cookmex

*Add a little chocolate to that boring cup of morning coffee*

If you love chocolate, try this quick version of Mexican Coffee:

Pour yourself a cup of coffee (instant or perked it doesn't matter)

Add:
1 tsp cocoa powder
1 dash cinnamon
generous amount of cream
sugar to taste

Stir everything in a mug and enjoy! 

Makes getting up in the morning a lot easier when this is my cup of morning Joe (or should I say "morning Jose")


----------



## aguynamedrobert

I just gave this recipe to someon...it is a Chocolate Glaze used for covering cakes and such....it is very thin and makes a nice shine...more shine then a ganache...althought this is similar to a ganache it has a lot more fat and less water...

12 oz. Butter
2 oz. corn syrup
1 pound chocolate

Give it a try next time you glaze a cake!

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## IronSides

I am a severe choco-holic and am weighing the pros and cons of my finding this thread ...my recent chocolately indulgence (which was absolutely delish): Double-Deck Chocolate Custard.  There's a photo, too to make it more tempting.

*Double-Deck Chocolate Custard (just like mousse but richer yummmy!!)*

This recipe makes 8 servings and only takes 20 minutes!! I got it from the better homes website (they have tons of quick recipes on there)


----------



## mudbug

hoo-rah. Iron Sides!  sounds sinful.  I'm wanting to try this.


----------



## Alix

My cake (first recipe in this thread) is cooling as we speak. I am trying to download a pic but having issues. Will post it as soon as I get it done.


----------



## Katie H

Well, young lady, I hope you made enough for everyone.  (She says in her best teacher's stern voice.)


----------



## Alix

ALWAYS! Katie, in our house we always make sure there is enough for "in case". You just never know how many might end up at your table.


----------



## PieSusan

I made these last July 4th for a special party along with Nick Malgieri's Supernatural Brownies and they were a huge hit! It gives you a big bang of chocolate for the amount of time it takes to put together.

Pot de Chocolat (Mousse) 
Based on a recipe by Maida Heatter
4 portions, can easily be multiplied by any number. These are really rich and wonderful.

Ingredients: 
4 ounces any semisweet chocolate (be sure to use the best chocolate that you can)
1 Tablespoon sweet butter 
2 Tablespoons light rum, or prepared coffee 
2 eggs (large or extra-large), separated 
Pinch of salt 

Directions:
   In double boiler, melt the chocolate with the butter and rum or coffee. Stir until smooth. Remove the top of the double boiler and let the chocolate mixture cool for about 2 to 3 minutes. Next, add the yolks one at a time making sure to stir until the chocolate mixture is smooth after each yolk is added. 
   In a small mixing bowl, place the egg whites and pinch of salt and beat until they hold a soft peak but do not beat them until they are stiff or dry. 
   Fold the whites into the chocolate mixture. It is easiest to do this, if you lighten the chocolate by adding one tablespoon of whites, then a second and then, a third.  Then, quickly fold in the rest of the whites but do not handle any more than necessary although there should not be any streaks of whites in the mousse.            
   Carefully, pour the chocolate mousse into glasses or cups that have a 1/2 cup capacity, but don't fill them all the way to the top. Refrigerate the chocolate mousse for 6 - 8 hours, or overnight. 
   The chocolate mousse will be ever so soft and creamy after 6 --8 hours but it will be much firmer if it stands overnight. It is a fantastic dessert either way.  To ensure that the tops do not dry out, wrap with tin foil or plastic wrap. 

Additional serving suggestions: 
Traditionally the pots de chocolat are served as is but you can add a rosette of whipped cream and a candied rose or violet petal.


----------



## PieSusan

This is another dead simple chocolate dessert. It is made with a Dutch chocolate mint liqueur called Vandermint. I have never substituted a different chocolate mint liqueur or other liqueur in this recipe so I do not know how they it would turn out. I got this recipe from a little booklet that came with the bottle of liqueur. This is the recipe in my own words.

Vandermint Mousse
Ingredients:
6 oz Package semi-sweet chocolate morsels
1/2 cup Hot (but not boiling) Vandermint liqueur
1 cup Sweet Butter, cut in pieces
4 Egg yolks
4 Egg whites; beaten until stiff
2 tablespoons Powdered sugar
1/2 pint or 1 Cup Heavy cream; whipped
Vanilla
Sugar
Bittersweet chocolate; shaved

Directions:
   Combine in a blender or food processor the first 2 ingredients. Add the second 2 ingredients. Remove to a large bowl. In another large bowl, beat egg whites until stiff. Gradually add the powdered sugar. Fold in the Vandermint/chocolate mixture. Pour the mousse into a souffle dish, trifle bowl or individual souffle dishes and chill until firm. 
   To serve, you may cover with extra whipped cream which has been sweetened and flavored with vanilla, and top with grated bittersweet chocolate.

My note:
Use a food processor if you blender does not unscrew at the bottom otherwise it can be difficult to get all the chocolate out from the blades.


----------



## PieSusan

This is one of my dessert secret weapons. It makes a very big fudgy chocolate cake with very effort. When I am asked to make something last minute, I often make this cake. However, if you can make a chocolate cake the night before it is served, it will always taste better. I usually make it one night and ice it the next morning.
Pie Susan

Hungarian Chocolate Walnut Torte 
Serves 8 very big slices

Ingredients:
4 eggs
1-1/4 cups sugar
1 cup chopped walnuts
1/2 cup flour
4 T cocoa
1 t baking powder
1/2 cup sour cream
1 t vanilla extract

Directions:
   Place all the ingredients in a food processor and blend for 30 seconds, or until the nuts are finely chopped.
   Pour batter into a 10-inch buttered springform pan and bake in a 350 degree oven for about 30-35 minutes, or until a cake tester, inserted in center, comes out clean. Allow to cool in pan.
   When cool, swirl Chocolate Buttercream on the top, in a decorative fashion and frost the sides. This is a low cake, so don't think anything went wrong.

Chocolate Buttercream

Ingredients:
1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips, melted
1/4 cup sweet butter, melted
1/2 t vanilla

Directions:
   In a bowl, stir together melted chocolate and melted butter until blended. Stir in vanilla. Yields 3/4 cup frosting.


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Ken's Chocolate Dream
> Serves 12 - 15 people
> 
> Cake:
> 
> 1/4 cup butter (softened)
> 1 1/2 cups sugar
> 3/4 cup cocoa and then fill to 1 1/2 cups with very hot water
> 1 egg beaten (just with a fork)
> 1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
> 1 1/2 tsp baking powder
> 1/2 tsp baking soda in the cocoa measuring cup pour in 1/3 cup hot water, swish around to get all the cocoa remnants out.
> 
> Cream butter and sugar well. Pour in the cocoa liquid and stir well. Leave for a moment or two, then add beaten egg. Add the baking soda and water mixture, then add the dry ingredients. Make sure to mix thoroughly at this step to avoid any flour lumps later. Pour into a greased 10 inch springform and bake at 350 for about 40 minutes. It may need more. Leave it in for increments of 5 minutes. Check every five minutes and remove as soon as it is done. Toothpick test is not very accurate as this is a moist cake. Look for cake to bounce back when touched in center of cake instead. Allow cake to cool completely before performing next step.
> 
> Filling:
> 
> 1 cup butter
> 1 cup icing sugar
> 2 tbsp cocoa
> 1 tbsp raspberry juice (or rum)
> 
> 1 cup raspberry jam
> 
> Beat butter and icing sugar and cocoa together until very light coloured. Drizzle in raspberry juice with beaters at high speed.
> 
> Remove cake from springform sides (leave the bottom on for now) and place face down on serving plate. Using a long serrated knife cut cake in half and place top to the side. Smear about a 1/2 cup of raspberry jam on each of the inner aspects of the cake. Then smear your buttercream on the bottom half of the cake. Reassemble cake and remove springform bottom. Be careful...it is a bit slippery! Refrigerate for at least one hour.
> 
> Glaze:
> 
> 2/3 cup butter
> 1/2 cup corn syrup
> 2/3 cup chocolate chips (semi sweet)
> 
> 2 cups fresh raspberries
> 
> Melt butter, syrup and chocolate in the microwave for one minute on high and whisk until glossy. Pour over chilled cake and cover well. While glaze is still workable, place fresh raspberries in concentric rings on the top of the cake. Leave about a half inch from your last ring of raspberries to the edge of the cake. Make sure you don't go too close to the edges or the raspberries will slide off the edges. Chill for at least one hour and serve.
> 
> *You may substitute canned mandarin oranges for the fresh raspberries, but you must then use orange marmalade instead of raspberry jam and omit the raspberry juice in the buttercream.
> 
> This is my simplified version. I have done a couple of cakes where I do fancy stuff like painting chocolate on leaves and decorate the top of the cake with those. Also, feel free to use whatever chocolate you wish. I simply specify chocolate chips because most of us have them on hand. Bon Appetit!


 
3/4 cup cocoa and then fill to 1 1/2 cups with very hot water
1/2 tsp baking soda in the cocoa measuring cup pour in 1/3 cup hot water, swish around to get all the cocoa remnants out.

do you use dry cocoa powder? and if so do you measure your *dry* cocoa powder in a 2 cup or 4 cup *liquid* measuring cup?


----------



## mexican mama

*Pan Dulce*

whenever i think of chocolate i think of Pan Dulce..its a traditional Mexican sweet buns that has a A chocolate streusel toppings...so yummy...anything with chocolate topping is a ok!!


Here is how u make it
INGREDIENTS     * 6 tablespoons margarine
      * 1 cup milk
      * 1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast
      * 1 teaspoon salt
      * 1/3 cup white sugar
      * 5 cups all-purpose flour
      * 2 eggs
      * 1/2 cup white sugar
      * 2/3 cup all-purpose flour
      * 3 1/2 tablespoons margarine
      * 2 egg yolks
      * 2 tablespoons cocoa powder (optional)
      * 1 egg
      * 2 tablespoons milk
     DIRECTIONS
     1. In a small pan, combine 6 tablespoons butter or margarine and 1 cup milk; heat to 110 degrees.
     2. In a large mixing bowl, combine yeast, salt, 1/3 cup sugar, and 2 cups of the flour. Pour in warmed milk mix. Beat, scraping often, with an electric mixer on medium speed for 2 minutes. Blend in 2 whole eggs and 1 cup flour; beat on high for 2 minutes. With a spoon , beat in enough of the remaining flour to form a stiff dough.
     3. Knead on a floured board till smooth, about 5 minutes. Place in a greased bowl, turn to grease top, cover, and let rise until doubled.
     4. While dough is rising make streusel. Stir together 1/2 cup sugar and 2/3 cup flour. Mix in 3 1/2 tablespoons cold butter or margarine. Mix to get fine crumbs. Blend in 2 egg yolks with a fork. For chocolate streusel, mix 2 tablespoons cocoa powder with flour.
     5. Punch dough down, turn onto floured board. Divide into 14 pieces. Shape each into a ball. Shape 7 into seashells. Squeeze 1/4 cup of streusel into a firm ball; and press over the top of each round. Score with slightly curved parallel lines to resemble a scallop shell. Roll remaining dough into 4 by 8 inch ovals. Top each with 3 tablespoons streusel. To make horns, roll oval from short end; stop half way, fold in sides, and finish rolling. Curl ends in to form a crescent. Place buns about 2 inches apart on a greased baking sheet. Cover lightly, and allow to rise until doubled, about 45 minutes. In a small bowl, beat together 1 egg and 2 tablespoons milk.
     6. Brush buns with egg mixture. Bake at 375 degrees F (190 degrees C) until lightly browned, about 15 to 17 minutes.(allrecipes version)


_______________________________________________________________
http://www.allaboutmexicanfood.com


----------



## leena

The only thing I know is,How to finish all this,If you could give me a chance to eat all this with in seconds it will be finished....


----------



## Alix

I know it drives folks nuts when we revive old threads. Sorry! I need this one. Ken's birthday is tomorrow and I want stuff to be handy. Birthday cake time!


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> I know it drives folks nuts when we revive old threads. Sorry! I need this one. Ken's birthday is tomorrow and I want stuff to be handy. Birthday cake time!



No problem. We do have a lot of new members that might be interested in this thread.


----------

